# free flowers!



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

flowers have been growing like crazy on my island, and i need to get rid of them! i have:
*Tulips:*
red tulips x23
white tulips x3
*Pansies:*
red pansies x9
orange pansies x2
white pansies x9
yellow pansies x5
*Windflowers:*
white windflowers x16
red windflowers x22
orange windflowers x19
blue windflowers x14
*Lilies:*
red lilies x5

*will be updated as i deliver! please keep orders to a maximum of 15 per order*


----------



## ellienoise (May 21, 2020)

Hi, Could I get 4 pink hyacinths and 7 pink windflowers? Do you need anything in return?


----------



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> Could I get 4 pink hyacinths and 7 pink windflowers?


sure! send me a dodo code and i'll be right there


----------



## ellienoise (May 21, 2020)

Thank you so much!  I'll send it in 5 minutes! Need to load my game


----------



## CaveGirl (May 21, 2020)

I’d love the 7 pink tulips


----------



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

CaveGirl said:


> I’d love the 7 pink tulips


pm me with a dodo code and i'll be there as soon as i'm done with the first order


----------



## PuddleDuck (May 21, 2020)

15 black tulips please!


----------



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

PuddleDuck said:


> 15 black tulips please!


pm me a dodo and i'll be there!


----------



## ellienoise (May 21, 2020)

Pmd you the code! Tysm!


----------



## carackobama (May 21, 2020)

Interested in all the hyacinths!


----------



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

carackobama said:


> Interested in all the hyacinths!


sure! pm me a dodo


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 21, 2020)

if you have any blue windlofwers extra ill take them off your hand ^_^


----------



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

Kawaiikiwi said:


> if you have any blue windlofwers extra ill take them off your hand ^_^


do you want 15? send me a pm


----------



## PuddleDuck (May 21, 2020)

saharah is here too.  selling circuit wall and river floor if you want them.no worries about forgetting flowers.  

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

also, i will leave some NMTs on the ground for you.


----------



## necromaxxer (May 21, 2020)

PuddleDuck said:


> saharah is here too.  selling circuit wall and river floor if you want them.no worries about forgetting flowers.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020
> 
> also, i will leave some NMTs on the ground for you.


thanks so much for your patience, i'm on my way!


----------



## m i d o r i (May 22, 2020)

Hi! Could I have 3 pink, 3 orange and 3 red lilies?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

Do you still have any blue windflowers? If so, I would love to have 2-4 of them


----------



## thisistiff (May 22, 2020)

Hi! If theyre still available id like the remaining black tulips pls!


----------



## necromaxxer (May 22, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> Hi! Could I have 3 pink, 3 orange and 3 red lilies?


sure! send me a pm and i'll be there as soon as i dig them up for you


Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Do you still have any blue windflowers? If so, I would love to have 2-4 of them


i have 7 windflowers left! 15 are being reserved for a previous order that hasn't been delivered yet, so that's why i still have 19 listed, and 3 more popped up today. pm me and i'll be over as soon as i can 


thisistiff said:


> Hi! If theyre still available id like the remaining black tulips pls!


i have 2 black tulips left, pm me!


----------



## Teenu (May 22, 2020)

Hii anything left?


----------



## necromaxxer (May 22, 2020)

Teenu said:


> Hii anything left?


everything listed except the blue windflowers, those are being held for a couple orders


----------



## Teenu (May 22, 2020)

Can i have 4 white windflowers and 2 orange pansies pleaseee


necromaxxer said:


> everything listed except the blue windflowers, those are being held for a couple orders


----------



## necromaxxer (May 22, 2020)

Teenu said:


> Can i have 4 white windflowers and 2 orange pansies pleaseee


i'll dig them up for you, send me a pm!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

necromaxxer said:


> sure! send me a pm and i'll be there as soon as i dig them up for you
> 
> *i have 7 windflowers left! 15 are being reserved for a previous order that hasn't been delivered yet, so that's why i still have 19 listed, and 3 more popped up today. pm me and i'll be over as soon as i can*
> 
> i have 2 black tulips left, pm me!



Sorry for the late reply, I was asleep! If our time zones are too out of whack you can give the windflowers to someone else, I wouldn't want to be keeping you waiting


----------



## necromaxxer (May 22, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I was asleep! If our time zones are too out of whack you can give the windflowers to someone else, I wouldn't want to be keeping you waiting


no worries! i've actually planted another breeding area for blue windflowers, so i'll have some more popping up soon.


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 22, 2020)

hi! i would like four red lilies and seven blue windflowers!


----------



## necromaxxer (May 22, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> hi! i would like four red lilies and seven blue windflowers!


pm me with a dodo and i'll be over soon!


----------



## Nefarious (May 23, 2020)

If you’re still giving away flowers, could I get 3 red and 3 orange windflowers?


----------



## necromaxxer (May 23, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> If you’re still giving away flowers, could I get 3 red and 3 orange windflowers?


sure! send me a dodo code and i'll be over as soon as i dig them up


----------



## himeros (May 23, 2020)

could i get 3 blue windflowers?


----------



## necromaxxer (May 23, 2020)

astrokiddie said:


> could i get 3 blue windflowers?


sure! had some new ones pop up today. pm me a dodo code!


----------

